# Mixed Nuts - Nutrition Info and Eating Tips!



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2014)

"Health in a Hard Shell"...nuts are very nutritious and have plenty of health benefits. They are also very tasty, here's some information about almonds, brazil nuts, cashews, peanuts, pistachios and walnuts...also ideas on how to use them. http://energytimes.com/pages/features/0314/nuts.html


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 7, 2014)

_That's a good site SB thanks, i knew about pecan and Almonds_:hatlaugh:


----------



## Gael (Mar 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> "Health in a Hard Shell"...nuts are very nutritious and have plenty of health benefits. They are also very tasty, here's some information about almonds, brazil nuts, cashews, peanuts, pistachios and walnuts...also ideas on how to use them. http://energytimes.com/pages/features/0314/nuts.html



Nuts rule! For so many reasons.
In a study published in _The New England Journal of Medicine_, researchers reported an association between daily nut consumption and a reduction in the risk of dying from cancer, heart disease, and other major chronic diseases. Lead author Charles Fuchs discusses these findings.
http://www.npr.org/2013/11/22/246734541/a-handful-of-nuts-a-lifetime-of-benefits


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 8, 2014)

All nuts are good. Pecans are my favorites.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 8, 2014)

I must be part squirrel; I'm a nutaholic. Love cashews and peanuts. WHO could pass up a slice of
pecan pie?  I'm always munching on dry roasted peanuts and sprinkle them on home made
Chinese dishes (usually Chow Mein) and have a jar handy while watching TV.

Only exception is the Brazil nut; don't care for them and yes,  they're hard to crack.


----------



## Gael (Mar 8, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> All nuts are good. Pecans are my favorites.



You're right which is why a portion of mixed nuts is a good thing. My own fav are cashews. But I try to get mixed ones too.


----------



## Gael (Mar 8, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I must be part squirrel; I'm a nutaholic. Love cashews and peanuts. WHO could pass up a slice of
> pecan pie?  I'm always munching on dry roasted peanuts and sprinkle them on home made
> Chinese dishes (usually Chow Mein) and have a jar handy while watching TV.
> 
> Only exception is the Brazil nut; don't care for them and yes,  they're hard to crack.



But get them shelled because they ward off anxiety and depression due to the high selenium content in them. Shelled isn't as good as shelled, but still worth the effort.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 8, 2014)

Nuts!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2014)

I like pistachios, macadamias, and walnuts the best.  Hubby's fav is almonds, we usually have those around the house to snack on.  Neither of us care for peanuts.


----------



## Gael (Mar 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I like pistachios, macadamias, and walnuts the best.  Hubby's fav is almonds, we usually have those around the house to snack on.  Neither of us care for peanuts.



I'm not mad for peanuts either, though I like peanut butter; go figure.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> "Health in a Hard Shell"...nuts are very nutritious and have plenty of health benefits. They are also very tasty, here's some information about almonds, brazil nuts, cashews, peanuts, pistachios and walnuts...also ideas on how to use them. http://energytimes.com/pages/features/0314/nuts.html



I'll go watch the vid, but I do love nuts.  I used to worry about the fat but not anymore.  Just balance things, portions etc.  I also am into the coconut oil, grapeseed oil, olive oil.  I can't think of a better snack then a handful of nuts.  I like so many kinds, and try to get a bit of a variety


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2014)

Gael said:


> Nuts rule!





rkunsaw said:


> All nuts are good.





That Guy said:


> Nuts!







Gael said:


> I'm not mad for peanuts either, though I like peanut butter; go figure.



I like nuts as a rule, but what I am now with pepperoni pizza (addicted) I used to be with peanut butter, especially the chunky kind. I'd eat it on graham crackers most of the time, but if I ran out of those I'd simply scoop it out of the jar with a spoon and devour it.

Then one day I just lost my desire for it. Weird.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 8, 2014)

Somebody once told me that the Chinese use nuts in their cooking (like water chestnuts) because they like the FEEL of the food in their mouths,
  as well as the taste.


----------



## Gael (Mar 9, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Somebody once told me that the Chinese use nuts in their cooking (like water chestnuts) because they like the FEEL of the food in their mouths,
> as well as the taste.



I must be Chinese. I like texture in food.


----------



## Gael (Mar 9, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I'll go watch the vid, but I do love nuts.  I used to worry about the fat but not anymore.  Just balance things, portions etc.  I also am into the coconut oil, grapeseed oil, olive oil.  I can't think of a better snack then a handful of nuts.  I like so many kinds, and try to get a bit of a variety



[h=2]Red (high saturated fat content)[/h]






Brazil nuts
Macadamias
Cashews

[h=2]Amber (medium saturated fat content)[/h]





Walnuts
Pecans
Pistachios

[h=2]Green (low saturated fat content)[/h]





Hazelnuts
Almonds
Chestnuts


----------



## Gael (Mar 9, 2014)

The lowdown on which nuts do what..

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/howto/guide/health-benefits-nuts


----------



## That Guy (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2017)

:bump:


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm a health nut. 

Thanks for the bump...some good info in your link...and also what Gael added.

Wish she would return, she was a good poster.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Sep 3, 2017)

Do you have eyelashes?

HDH


----------

